# Slovene: diplomska naloga



## *cat*

Hello,

Can you please tell me if the term "dissertation" would be a good translation for "diplomska naloga"?

Thank you!


----------



## trance0

I would translate it as 'degree dissertation'.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Note that in most English-speaking countries (certainly in the United States, but also in the UK, I believe), most students do not complete dissertations in order to obtain a bachelor's degree. Without any context, "dissertation" alone implies a submission for a doctoral degree, whereas "thesis" tends to refer to a submission for either a master's degree or an honors undergraduate degree. I believe the two terms are essentially reversed in the UK, but the principle is similar.

Therefore, of you are referring to "diplomska naloga" in the Slovenian sense of a required research submission at the end of *undergraduate* university studies, as is common throghout Continental Europe, I would translate "diplomska naloga" as "undergraduate thesis" or possibly "undergraduate dissertation". Trance0's proposal -- "degree dissertation" -- is fine, but it doesn't indicate that you are referring to an undergraduate (rather than a graduate) degree. In fact, the word "dissertation" (without "undergraduate") may imply the opposite. I would therefore only use "degree dissertation" with people familiar with Continental European higher education -- most native English-speakers are not. As is often the case, the translation depends on your audience.


----------



## *cat*

Thank you both.

TriglavNationalPark, about the audience - this term will be written in the "diplomska naloga". I hope you understand.

And I have to write that the correct Slovene term is "diplomsko delo" - does that change anything?

Our dictionary also says "bachelor's thesis" - ?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*cat* said:


> Thank you both.
> 
> TriglavNationalPark, about the audience - this term will be written in the "diplomska naloga". I hope you understand.


 
I see!  If that's the case, then just "dissertation" or "thesis" (or perhaps trance0's suggestion, which emphasizes that the dissertation is a major requirement for the degree) should be fine. I'm sorry that I made things unneccessarily complicated; I'm just used to making things understandable to Britons and Americans.



*cat* said:


> And I have to write that the correct Slovene term is "diplomsko delo" - does that change anything?


 
I don't think it does.

Vso srečo pri diplomskem delu / diplomski nalogi!


----------



## *cat*

TriglavNationalPark said:


> I see!  If that's the case, then just "dissertation" or "thesis" (or perhaps trance0's suggestion, which emphasizes that the dissertation is a major requirement for the degree) should be fine. I'm sorry that I made things unneccessarily complicated; I'm just used to making things understandable to Britons and Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it does.
> 
> Vso srečo pri diplomskem delu / diplomski nalogi!



Thank you a lot!


----------



## pikabu

I vote for "thesis".  

I'm more familiar with the francophone world so there's my excuse for making the mass in these threads. 
At the end of the studies we wrote "preddiplomski izpit" (I am so not trying to translate this! ) of which one part was writing an "esej" but French word for it was "dissertation" (although the French know and use the word "essai"). 
And for "diplomska naloga" it was "thesis".


----------



## *cat*

*pikabu*, I thought I finally got everything clear ... and then you posted you reply ... grrr ... 

But you know, I still think that dissertation could go in my context ... thesis sounds more like a "doktorska disertacija" to me ...


----------



## holyguacamole

Hello,

a ve kdo kako se pravilno reče "diplomska naloga" v angleščini?


----------



## sokol

The question is difficult to answer, due to the different education systems and the Bologna process (bolonjska reforma) which hasn't yet (I think) lead to a unified system.

If I understood the goals of Bologna correctly then your "magister" achieved by a "diplomska naloga" is (or should be) equivalent to an English "master's degree".

Before the Bologna process, degrees were less easily translatable as the English speaking world had bachelor - master - doctor while most of continental Europe had only two degrees, magister and doctor.
So if your context refers to a title achieved before Bologna was installed I think you still would have to choose "master's degree", even though the terms then wouldn't be perfectly equivalent.


----------



## holyguacamole

Isn't Master's Degree equal to "magisterij"? I'm talking about Associate's or Bachelor's which is called the same in Slovene - "diplomska naloga". I'm finishing an Associate Degree and have to translate the abstract from SLO to ENG in my "diploma work" and I don't know what to use.

I guess I could say Associate's but that implies the level of my degree and not the work/assignment/paper I have to do.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

O prevodu termina "diplomska naloga" smo se že pogovarjali. Sicer popolnega in za vse kontekste primernega prevoda nismo našli, a so morda nekatere razlage zanimive:

link no longer necessary - merged


----------

